# some candid pics of my shrimps.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Some pics of my shrimps...snow white bees, and CRS...sorry some pic might be big.
This is my SSSS snow white, he's a beauty! 









another white with my TWFR.









here's the CRS shrimpbowl...lots of baby mosura's 








and another shrimpbowl pic.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*update*

Just pulled out some of the other juvies ready for sale. These are from my Red tank.










And this one I found in amongst the black crown mosura babies...NOT for sale!









Getting my Niece to come over, she is an Honor Student in Fashion photography and we will do a proper shrimp shoot! I am just hopeless at getting good shots.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thought you might like this one too  I now have quite a few of these! 








and another shot.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the black crown!


----------

